#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Alkhattab Foundation: benefiet afbouw moskee

## RdVG01

*Alkhattab Foundation & Stichting voor de Mens presenteren 'Charity Dinner: het ware geluk'*

Een dag om bij te zijn! Een dag waarop we incha Allah gezamenlijk onder het genot van een diner en activiteiten, zoveel mogelijk geld gaan inzamelen om de afbouw van de moskee in Tamgrout (Marokko) te realiseren.

Voor meer informatie & ticketverkoop: *Charity Dinner*
Voor een impressie waar we het voor doen: *filmpje moskee*

_Vol programma
3-gangen diner_
_Kinderopvang op locatie_
_Mannen & vrouwen gescheiden_

*Charity Dinner: het ware geluk
12 februari 2017, 15:00 - 21:00
Partycentrum de Kroon
Jan Rebelstraat 5, 1069 BZ Amsterdam*

----------


## RdVG01

Update: naast o.a. een lezing van Broeder Alkhattab, nu ook een Koran recitatie door Bilal el Bernichi.

----------

